# haier 5000BTU window air condiner overheating



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

I have a haier 5200 BTU window a/c model HFW05XC7-2. The compressor is tripping the thermal overload. The fan runs but the compressor is not. Today its done this about 4 times. Yesterday it did it once. The unit is installed in a window that has direct sunlight 100% from sunrise to sunset. I have had this a/c for about 2 months. Why is it now overheating? It's 90 outside right now highest it got was 92. The manual doesn't say anything about installing in direct sun. The plastic housing that is on the inside of the house is very hot on the compressor side so the compressor is overheating. Checking outside none of the side vents are blocked. I can feel allot of air coming out from the bottom of the condenser coil(outside one) and not anywhere else. My neighbor has a older window unit that he found installed in direct sun and I don't he has had any problems with it.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Lex, 

Is this the same unit that was involved in the electrical problem you had a week or so back? If it is, there may be a problem with it, since it was experiencing a "hot" neutral side (frame ground) when you were having that electrical problem. There just might be a chance that it has been damaged from that!

I know it's not exactly "kosher" to do this, but since you say it's new, there must still be a warrenty on it. I would pull it, and take it back where you purchased it from, after talking with those folks.

Sorry, but not being there in person, I don't have any other suggestions for you to try.

Best of luck!


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

No it's not the same unit. the one that was involved is no longer in use. I got a 6000+ BTU one to replace it before i found out it was a backwards outlet. It is being kept as backup and it looks like it might be needed.Since this one is under warranty I will call haier and see what they say. According to the manual they will come out and do the repair even replacing the compressor if needed. I ordered the unit from fingerhut.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

well called warrenty they said to cut the cord and send them 8-10 inchs of the cord and they will send me a new unit. it works fine at night but can't handle it during the day.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

lexmarks567 said:


> well called warrenty they said to cut the cord and send them 8-10 inchs of the cord and they will send me a new unit. it works fine at night but can't handle it during the day.


Is the manufacturer is going to send you a new A/C unit after they receive 8"-10" of the power cord? Don't they want you to return the A/C you have now? That's a very strange replacement policy...

You say it (assume the A/C unit) works fine at night but can't handle it (assume the heat/humidity) during the day. Are you expecting too much from the A/C? Is the A/C sized correctly to handle the square footage you're using it for?

In most cases an A/C either works or doesn't. When a "working" A/C fails to cool appropriately it's either low refrigerant, a dirty filter, or the A/C is being asked to handle more square footage and/or heat than it's designed and sized to handle.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

The room is small 9 feet wide 11 feet long 7 feet tall but like said is in direct sunlight all day.They said to cut the cord and send it to them + $14.95 not counting the cost for me to get a package envelope and to mail the package envelope. Its the only a/c that will fit into the small windows. There is this Plexiglas window that someone installed after someone either cut a hole in the wall or removed a whole window. the Plexiglas is thin.This is a mobile home.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

What is the progress on this one, Lex?


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

Overheating compressor can be due to several reasons, only one of which is user serviceable.

If the condenser coil is plugged up with dirt, you will have overheat symptoms. The solution is to hose out the condenser coil. It is best to remove the AC from the window and set it on the ground outside, then hose it until it is clean. Avoid getting water into the controls on the portion of the AC that is normally inside the house.

Other causes of overheat include plugged filter in the freon line, overcharged unit, bad or failing run capacitor, shorted winding, stuck expansion valve (allowing liquid freon into the suction side), wrong line voltage, shorted winding, and bad bearings in the compressor. Usually a bad run capacitor (if your unit uses one) or a shorted winding will cause the unit to not run at all, but a failing run cap can allow the unit to continue running.

Given your earlier post about electrical problems in the house, "wrong line voltage" is a possible problem that you need to take a good hard look at. I don't think that you ever went back to that earlier thread; if you had you would have seen my comments that I was completely unsatisfied with your resolution.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

I've never heard of one small structure having so many [sometimes serious] problems/issues with various things that aren't associated with normal wear and tear.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Koot said:


> I've never heard of one small structure having so many [sometimes serious] problems/issues with various things that aren't associated with normal wear and tear.


You took the words right out of my mouth! This must have been one seriously abused trailer in it's earlier life!


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth! This must have been one seriously abused trailer in it's earlier life!


Or...maybe it was a "test" trailer for maintenance personel to learn about troubleshooting (to the max) - much like fire departments have old houses that are purposely set on fire for training purposes. It's as if someone has purposely created a lot of very weird and strange problems that just don't make any sense at all under normal circumstances. I can't wait to see what's next!  It should be interesting this winter with the furnace and water pipes!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You got it!


----------

